# PT 145 Jamming Problem



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a PT 145 Millennium Pro. The other day I put 100 rounds through it to break it in, and 2 rounds jammed. My friend said that it's quite common for a brand new gun to jam once or twice. When I got home I stripped, cleaned and oiled it. 

Today I put another 100 through it and it jammed about 7 times. All the jams are the same. After I fire a round it seems like the slide doesn't slide back enough to allow the next round to chamber. If I pull the slide back just a bit more it chambers the next round. 

Both times I used WWB ammo.

Has anyone ever had this problem? Anyone ever have a problem with the ammo and this particular gun? I'm thinking of sending it to Taurus to be looked at.

I bought this gun for the sole purpose of carry. If this were to happen in an emergency I would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

DJ just clean it good and try some Remminton Ball ammo it and see if it does the same thing. I think you will find out that it's the mag springs. You will know when you try the different ammo. Get some from Wolff. Here's a link.
http://www.gunsprings.com/SemiAuto/1ndex_menu2NOF.html

Best Baldy..


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Baldy. I'll give that a shot :smt023


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Make sure you're holding it tight and not letting the pistol flip up as much. I've shot mine holding it with one hand and it sometimes won't feed right.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'll go with propellerhead on this one. Sounds like you're limpwristing it.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thinking about it, I may have been a little loose with the recoil. Being new to all of this, I wasn't aware that having a limp wrist could cause a jam. I will try the same ammo but stiffer hold. 

Thanks for the advice, I will let you know. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> Thinking about it, I may have been a little loose with the recoil. Being new to all of this, I wasn't aware that having a limp wrist could cause a jam. I will try the same ammo but stiffer hold.


Yes, polymer frame autos can be somewhat sensitive to hold. If you don't give the frame a firm surface to recoil against, it gets a running start and the slide has a hard time "catching up" to it. Thus, the short slide stroking you described.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Yes, polymer frame autos can be somewhat sensitive to hold. If you don't give the frame a firm surface to recoil against, it gets a running start and the slide has a hard time "catching up" to it. Thus, the short slide stroking you described.


You were dead on! I took your advice and held with a more firm grip. Ran 200 rounds of the same ammo (WWB), with not one jam. Thanks! :smt023


----------

